# US 6 Clear Creek Canyon: Mandatory Creek Takeout Notification



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

*ATTENTION RAFTERS/KAYAKERS/BOATERS​*
There is a mandatory takeout at Placer Flats — located on US 6 at Mile Post 260.5. The takeout at Cannonball Flats is also closed for the season. The creek is closed and impassable at this point. An update will be distributed when or if the mandatory takeout is lifted. 

The Project Team would like to thank all the rafting companies and private individuals who utilize this part of Clear Creek, for their cooperation during construction. Crews are still working on the general construction of this trail. 

In January 2014, construction began on additions to the Peaks to Plains Trail, which runs alongside US 6 through Clear Creek and Jefferson counties. Once completed, the project will provide new and expanded recreational opportunities for the cycling, hiking, angling, kayaking, climbing and prospecting communities, as well as other outdoor enthusiasts. 

The Peaks to Plains trail will include the following: 
• 3 miles of new concrete trail
• Three bridges crossing Clear Creek
• At least eight improved water access points
• Additional parking spaces at the Oxbow Parcel trailhead in Clear Creek County

If you have any questions, please contact the Public Information Team for the Peaks to Plains Trail project.

Phone: 303-569-9972
Email: [email protected]
peaks2plains.wordpress.com

_A map of the takeout and project zone are forthcoming._


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

*Map of Takeout Location*

If you have any questions, please contact the Public Information Team for the Peaks to Plains Trail project. 

Phone: 303-569-9972 
Email: [email protected] 
peaks2plains.wordpress.com


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update. What are the long term plans for the bridges over the creek? Will the supports for the bridges be only on the bank or in the river itself? These in-river supports can create serious safety issues for various types of boaters. At which water level will boaters not have room to pass under the bridges? Please advise your plans for changing the landscape of this river for the good of the general public when so many of us use the river right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I assume all the low bridges are temporary for construction equipment and that any permanent bridges will be plenty high and passable; please correct that if there are to be permanent impassable bridges, so it can be properly addressed.

Is this trail eventually going all the way to Golden? I would be concerned for the river bed modifications that seem likely to do that, though it would be nice to bike shuttle any of the good sections down canyon.

Why is it closed as opposed to just mandatory portages? ARE there real issues, or is this just lawyers telling them to CYA? It would be a shame not to be able to float Lawson to Golden at high flows.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

Is the bridge so low now that it's going to get swept away at runoff?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting. 

Your message is not very clear on exactly what section of river is closed. My assumption is that the creek is impassable at one single point and that above and below are OK. I would recommend that for futher communcations you spell out exactly how much of the creek is impacted. Easy for folks to misconstrue if you are not clear in your wording.

I would word it as... the creek is closed at X spot due to Y construction. The creek is navigable downstream and an alternate takeout Z upstream should be used or something to that effect.

Also, as a project looking to improve recreational access, I would say that negatively impacting navigation on the creek during a known major recreational use time is a pretty poor project plan. Even temporary structures and issues can and should be constructed so that they do not impede recreational use during the very short runoff duration.

I continue to be amazed by the lack of foresight that many agencies have when they close down sections of a heavily used creek during prime runoff.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Your message is not very clear on exactly what section of river is closed. My assumption is that the creek is impassable at one single point and that above and below are OK. I would recommend that for futher communcations you spell out exactly how much of the creek is impacted. Easy for folks to misconstrue if you are not clear in your wording.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I emailed them our concerns like they asked... not sure they will check back here.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I know this isn't a great stretch of whitewater, but it is one of the few beginner runs and a play run down to Mayhem Gulch after running Upper CC. 


In listening to the ph message at the number noted, it sounds like the bridges will come out when the water goes up. 


I called back and spoke with someone to let them know that folks want to use this stretch and can we find away to allow passage or portage. She was very nice and said she would look into and call me back.


I also found this site on the web, Construction starts on Peaks to Plains trail segment | Bicycle Colorado, but it is unclear to me, if they plan to go all the way down the canyon or if there is some cutoff? 

There is also supposed to be a www.p2ptrail.com website, but it doesn't work?


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

To add to this, in regards to section of upper clear creek that runs underneath the bridge at the 119 and US 6 junction. What looks like the bike path, is extremely low to the water line and has changed the rivers structure at this point. It constrains the river making it narrow, this will not affect paddlers as they can take a far left line. However I have a hard time believing that, at high water, the creek will not over top the banks of the path. Right now it is just earthen work, possibly clay compact laid on boulders. I work in civil and environmental design and if in fact the creek tops this section you will have an erosion problems. Especially if it happens before concrete is laid on the path. Just an FYI and something I am sure you have considered. Also, you did change the rivers structure, even if it does not create a hazard, you should report it to the paddling community and address in your public awareness plan.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Try peaks2plains.wordpress.com (link at bottom of first post), there is more info included in that website.

I think the original plan was to have the 3 temporary bridges removed by runoff, but that has not happened. The permanent bridges were designed with boaters in mind. 

This phase of construction will open up five river access points with parking. My opinion is losing access to a very lightly used section for one season is worth the improved access, scouting, parking and shuttle opportunities when completed.

My concern is how narrow the riverbed is now just upstream of Hywy 119/6 junction. 

The long-term plan is for this trail to connect with existing trail in Golden and at Kermits. No one seems to know the timing or funding to completion.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Rich said:


> Try peaks2plains.wordpress.com (link at bottom of first post), there is more info included in that website.
> 
> I think the original plan was to have the 3 temporary bridges removed by runoff, but that has not happened. The permanent bridges were designed with boaters in mind.
> 
> ...


I have not been up there yet to see what is going on. What is your concern? Fast water? Too narrow for rafts?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Chief Niwot said:


> I have not been up there yet to see what is going on. What is your concern?


Actually my concern was addressed on the linked website.
Driving up to Loveland at least once a week all winter, I could see the construction just upstream of the Highway Junction (6/119) and they made the creek VERY narrow between the two bridges. Looked to me to be too narrow for a cataraft. 

But on the website, they said it was 13' wide temporarily to accommodate heavy equipment and the final width would be 8'. There are very few places on this phase that will be that close to the creek.

It is a bit frustrating to not be able to find out any info on future phases of this trail. I understand it is an expensive project and funding is not in place. But I question the logic of starting in the middle. There will be very little parking and no legal bike or hike access from either Golden or Kermits. Seems to me that on weekends, there will be a lot of parking issues and bikes on Highway 6 making the short connection to Kermits, where the trail continues to Loveland Ski Area.


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

*Answers to Queries*

Good morning!

Apologies for the late reply. We were working to get some responses to your questions from our project team. 

Here are some notes for you: 

- The low bridges are temporary. There will be permanent bridges in relatively the same locations as the temporary crossings we currently have, with the exception being the crossing at Mile Post 261.56 (there is no permanent bridge at that location). 

- We are hoping to keep the temporary bridges in the creek during runoff. If it appears there is going to be a safety concern, we will remove them. No one knows definitively how the creek will behave, so we will be sure to monitor the creek. 

- The abutments (supports) will only be on the banks. Attached are a "before" photo and "after" conceptual drawing of what the area with the bridge will look like. 

- All the bridges have been designed to not be overtopped by a 100-year flood event and less. The freeboard (the room between the lowest portion of the bridge and the water level) on the bridges varies between 4.3 feet and 5.6 feet in a 50-year flood event. All bridges have a minimum of 6 feet during a 5-year flood event. 

We had also received a question about why this was planned during runoff and at the most easily accessed run for Denver. Due to permitting and an incredibly difficult working terrain, this is when we can and must get this work done. 

We absolutely appreciate the understanding and patience of the rafting community; you are a passion group, and we are looking forward to creating a safe and exciting trail experience for you and all outdoors enthusiasts in this area. 

Please let us know if you have any other questions. We will check this thread periodically, and you can also reach us at 303-569-9972 and [email protected].

Thank you!


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

*Creek Open Past MP 262.25*

Addendum: We had received a question about where the river "opens" beneath the bridge. 

The entire river below the work going on at the Mayhem Gulch parking lot is open this season. We have basically closed the river between Placer Flats and Mayhem Gulch/Centennial Cone parking lot. The US 6 Mile Post where the creek is "open" again is after 262.25.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Rich's concern about over use and lack pf parking seem quite valid, with the trail only existing in the middle of the canyon, leaving no choice but to drive there to use the new trail. Are there new, bigger lots planned?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Has the trail work in Clear Creek Canyon been abandoned? I understand the safety issues of construction during high water, but high water has been over for more than a month. If construction has been abandoned, when will the temporary bridges be removed? I tried to find this info on the P2PTrail website, but it has not been updated in quite awhile.

I am a big fan of multiuse trails and would love to have a trial from Golden to Kermits, but have been really disappointed in the lack of communication with the public. Depending where you look the approved and funded trail is either 3 miles or 5 miles. Completion dates vary from Summer 2015 to Summer 2016. There is no info available on future trail alignment or schedule.

I question the logic of starting the trail in the middle with no firm plans for completion on either end. Since bikes are not allowed on US 6 thru the Canyon, when this segment of trail does open, the only access will be the very few parking spaces at Mayhem Gulch. Finishing the few miles to Kermits would be the logical next step to provide access and parking, but Clear Creek County does not seem to have funding for that segment.

Major construction is always a big short term inconvenience, but with long term benefits. It would be helpful if there was more communication of plans and schedule.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

The bike path update would be great, but at least get the bridges out of the water. Surely, we wont have to deal with this river closing bike path construction again next year, right?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Not only are the 3 temporary bridges still in the water from last year, but they have added two more. Have seen several private and commercial trips just upstream. The semi-temporary bridges are not boatable and appear to be very dangerous to boaters.

This section of bike trail was supposed to open in June 2015, delayed till June 2016, but very little progress this winter. Bridges that were set 2 months ago still have no decks, no permanent guard rails on most of the trail.

I drive by 3 or 4 time per week and rarely see more than a few people working on the trail. I suspect they will abandon the project for most of the summer as they did last year.


----------



## jenloisphil (Jan 24, 2011)

P2PTrail:
The temporary bridges are dangerous now and you will be unable to get them out as the water jumps in the next two weeks. I hope the bridges don't kill anyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

This is pretty much bullshit. The paddling community has been patient and understanding, but the time has come to get these out now. 

Peaks To Plains Trail
Public Information Team
303.569.9972

The info phone number isn't even for this project.


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

*ATTENTION RAFTERS/KAYAKERS/BOATERS

**SUMMER 2016 CREEK USERS MAY EXPECT:*

*Temporary Crossings*
The temporary crossings at West Cannonball Flats (US 6 MP 260.97), East Cannonball Flats (US 6 MP 261.23) and Unnamed (US 6 MP 261.56) have been permanently removed and the temporary crossing at Mayhem Gulch (US 6 MP 262.15) will remain in place. A new temporary crossing has been installed at (US 6 MP 262.67), and will remain in place throughout the season. The creek will be open to Cannonball Flats (US 6 MP 261.23), but will be closed between Cannonball Flats to (US 6 MP 262.27). The river will be open below Vasquez Bridge.


*Peaks to Plains Trail Opening Dates*
Jefferson and Clear Creek counties are excited to announce the opening of the first segment of Peaks to Plains Trail in Clear Creek Canyon to the public in July 2016. The segment of the trail that will be open to the public is located at the west portal of tunnel 5, near the intersection of US 6 and State Highway (SH) 119. Access on the west end will be from the newly built parking lot at Oxbow Parcel, east to the parking lot at Mayhem Gulch.


*Project Overview*
In January 2014, construction began on the Clear Creek Canyon Segment of the Peaks to Plains Trail Project. This project will create a four-mile paved, multipurpose trail along US Highway 6, connects 2/3 mile east of Mayhem Gulch Trail head in Jefferson County to the west portal of Tunnel No. 5 in Clear Creek County. When complete, the Peaks to Plains Trail will provide new and expanded recreational opportunities for the cycling, hiking, angling, kayaking, climbing and prospecting communities, as well as other outdoor enthusiasts. This segment of the Peaks to Plains Trail will include:
• A 4-mile, 10-foot wide concrete trail
• Four bridges crossing Clear Creek
• Five improved water access points
• A 12-parking space trailhead with restroom at the Oxbow Parcel in Clear Creek County and two 40–50 space parking lots in Jefferson County

*If you have any questions, please contact the Public Information Team, [email protected], Phone: 303.569.9972*


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Please address the concerns in the post you made in the kayaking forum, this seems like pretty piss poor project or any kind of management.


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello, Chief Niwot: Apologies as the notifications have not been updated or responded to in a timely fashion. 

The phone number is correct, please feel free to utilize it! 

You will have answers to your questions and requests shortly. 

Thank you,
Peaks 2 Plains.


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

kayakfreakus, Regarding the other post, we will be addressing the concerns shortly. Thank you for your request.

Peaks to Plains.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

P2P thank you for taking my call today, glad to see you got the phone number fixed to reference this project. 

The bottom line for safety and use of the creek, the paddling community wants the dangerous bridges removed for this paddling season and the following season's.



Thank you,


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

ADMIN NOTE:

Hey folks - we had two discussions with identical titles going in two different forums, so I've merged the two threads into one in the access and safety alerts area where it belongs. In the future, let's just put everything associated with this topic here.

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

Update: Rafters: Unnamed temp bridge will be removed next week. Thank you.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

P2P, so the creek will be completely opened, no closures or bridge obstacles will be in the creek? If so, we all thank you for getting done.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

The current state was not clear to me based on this thread. 

As of Sunday there were 2 bridges in the water that require portaging. I think these were the bottom 2 bridges based on a number of signs upstream that are warning of non-existent bridges. 

I don't know if the above note means that one of those bridges will be removed or both will be removed. Either way, I'd be heads up until there's confirmation that they're all out.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I just spoke with P2P, very nice lady. However, it was not a comfortable conversation, we basically agreed to disagree on the safety issue around the bridges and access for the paddling community this season. 

She made it clear, the bridges will remain in the water. IMO, the cost of removing the bridges for the paddling season out weighs the safety risks and benefit to the paddling community. Be safe everyone.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I think you mean safety risks / benefits outweigh the financial cost of removing the bridges? I.e. they should remove the bridges? 

I agree that this is pretty irresponsible. Especially considering that this entire project is in the name of enhancing outdoor recreation. Having been paddling during Colorado runoff for > 10 years, I'll add this isn't just a kayaker/rafter/boater issue. 

People tend to underestimate the speed and power of the water and this year we have another high water runoff (above average flows) on Clear Creek. The stretch where these bridges exist is a lower gradient section with some easy access points from the road, making it especially popular with people picnicing, fishing, swimming, and just generally trying to cool off during the hot weather. It does occasionally happen that a person or pet gets swept into the current accidentally. One of these bridges could be the difference between them getting out safely and being killed in a sieve.

The chance that this will happen is not likely, but it sure seems like adding an unnecessary to risk to people recreating in this area. I wouldn't want to be the one to tell the family of someone killed, "sorry about that, but we were watching our budget for this multimillion dollar bike path for people to ride their $4,000 bikes for fun on the weekends".

Boaters connecting the upper section w/ black rock should be cautious and aware that these strainers exist. 

Unfortunately the signs are extra confusing now because some of them indicate a real hazard and some indicate bridges that are no longer present in the river.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Correct KSC, working at the same time, while writing on the buzz sometimes doesn't mix . 

Or what if by the off chance, a kermit's commercial loses a paddler close to the takeout that does not swim aggressively and ends up floating downstream.


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

AJ: Thank you for your response and patience. We will be addressing both the temporary crossings and the mandatory takeout shortly. Regards, P2P


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

The communication on this project is pathetic.
The Jeffco Open Space website says the creek is open.
A post from P2PTrail 5 days ago is confusing but I read it to say the bridges would be removed.
Chief Niwot's response to [email protected]'s confusing post asking for clarification
has gone 5 days without reply.
The signs in the creek make no sense at all.
My post detailing a conversation with construction personnel was deleted.

I thank the P2PTrail people for using Highway mile markers for reference 
since most of the location names are not commonly used location names used by locals or boaters. But why use Mile Markers for some locations but not others? Where is Vasquez Bridge? Where is Oxbow Parcel parking lot with restrooms?

I hope to see this multi-use trail completed from Kermits to Golden.
Hopefully in my lifetime! And I hope future contractors have some understanding of both project communication and river safety.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I want to know what plans are for continuing the trail through the blackrock and lower stretches? Will this be done? When? What public comment will be available?

Junky and dangerous bridges in the creek are a bad idea, but I'm not super fired up about it as this section of river sees the least amount of traffic on clear creek.

I would be highly pissed if this project started messing with blackrock / lower access, altered rapids negatively, or impeded paddling on regularly run stretches.


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

Rich said:


> The communication on this project is pathetic.
> The Jeffco Open Space website says the creek is open.
> A post from P2PTrail 5 days ago is confusing but I read it to say the bridges would be removed.
> Chief Niwot's response to [email protected]'s confusing post asking for clarification
> ...


Rich: There is a meeting today regarding the bridges, the culverts and the mandatory takeout. We will be posting information shortly. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

I agree with deepsouth. Right now it's in middle clear creek which is seldom run, but what is the plan for the lower canyon which has much steeper canyon walls? Are you going to throw these bridges at random place throughout the blackrock and lower section next year?


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> I want to know what plans are for continuing the trail through the blackrock and lower stretches? Will this be done? When? What public comment will be available?
> 
> Junky and dangerous bridges in the creek are a bad idea, but I'm not super fired up about it as this section of river sees the least amount of traffic on clear creek.
> 
> I would be highly pissed if this project started messing with blackrock / lower access, altered rapids negatively, or impeded paddling on regularly run stretches.


deepsouthpaddler: Thank you for your question. I will see what information I can get on the timing and the continuation of the trail.


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

paulk said:


> I agree with deepsouth. Right now it's in middle clear creek which is seldom run, but what is the plan for the lower canyon which has much steeper canyon walls? Are you going to throw these bridges at random place throughout the blackrock and lower section next year?


This particular project is regarding a section of Clear Creek canyon. We would like to keep this thread focused on this particular part of the project, as this segment of the project and the opening of the trail will be July 2016. I will see what information I can get regarding the next phase. Thank you.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Paul and Ian, I wouldn't say that section is seldom run. It is one of the few easier stretches on the creek for non gnar boaters.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Paddled from Empire to Golden today. Portaged the two bridges. Eddies were copious for the skilled boater. Signs were many, and misleading. Personnel on site were friendly and helpful. There was talk of a ticket if a ranger found us paddling the closed section of river, but that did not happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

